# how many machines



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I been thinking of opening my drain cleaning again. I have mainly General machines. Root 66 and mini Rooter. I also have a cheap o machine from HD (drill with a stand, I put a 50ft general cable in it so I can use the heads I have) I'm planning on purchasing a Speed 92 in a few months. 

Back to my post. I have 2 trucks going at the moment.. Should I buy enough machines for each truck? My original plan was one truck carries all the machines for a total of 10 drain calls then switch it to the other truck for 10 calls to keep things equal.. Any thoughts on this? 

My wife's concern is if I'm up way north and the employee is down south and we get a drain call it would suck to leave north to come south if we have a guy down here.. I also thought about purchasing another mini rooter and drill on a stand for each truck. most of the time it's not a main drain call. then trade off the sectional and speed 92.. but still do the 10 call process on main drain cleanings and switch those machines only? tub and sinks drains have no call limit.. just if your on that side of town you get them? What you think of that idea?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

For us, each plumbing truck has a sectional, a closet auger, and a top snake (little 1/4" job that looks like a top. Can be hand cranked or put on a drill). That handles most stoppages for us.mind you, we don't have basements and stoppages are almost exclusively run from the roof. I have hit four stoppages in a day while nobody else got a single one. Has worked the other way as well. It all evens out. It's about keeping the shop efficient. Honestly, I keep a few pairs of gloves and some degreaser on the truck. Drain cleaning isn't the worst thing you could do to make a living. Long pants and water resistant boots are a must though!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The bulk of our guys have 2 machines on their truck a K-7500 and a K-3800 along with a closet auger suffices for most drain calls, in addition we have several jetters running...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We have a plunger, closet auger, K60, 5/8" x 75', and 7/8" x 150' on each van. Has served us well.

I agree with Miz 3K. Having all the drain equipment on one truck could be problematic. Drain call locations are un predictable.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

When I drove a 14' box truck I carried every drain cleaning machine known to man. Now that I have a 1 ton extended van I only carry a Ridgid K60 or Electric Eel Model N


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Letterrip said:


> For us, each plumbing truck has a sectional, a closet auger, and a top snake (little 1/4" job that looks like a top. Can be hand cranked or put on a drill). That handles most stoppages for us.mind you, we don't have basements and stoppages are almost exclusively run from the roof. I have hit four stoppages in a day while nobody else got a single one. Has worked the other way as well. It all evens out. It's about keeping the shop efficient. Honestly, I keep a few pairs of gloves and some degreaser on the truck. Drain cleaning isn't the worst thing you could do to make a living. Long pants and water resistant boots are a must though!!


Are exposed cleanouts illegal where you work? Why is it exclusively from the vent to clear a drain?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Why open a cleanout in someone's house to have to control the mess on the way out. Especially tough when you don't get the stoppage clear on the first try. Mostly single story houses here, and the roof typically has a gentle slope. MUCH faster IMO to set up the ladder than to protect the interior work area. 

Also, cleanouts are very hit or miss here. They commonly get buried on the wall.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I carry

Either Ridgid K-750 or a Spartan 1065 with a 100' cable loaded and an extra 50' in a rand.
Spartan 100 with 50' of 1/2" cable
Eel Model N with 50' of the sectional 5/8" cable loaded and a spare 50' in a rand.
Ridgid K-40-B
Ridgid K-6 auger
Ridgid K-1500 with 10 sections of 15' cable and a variety of cutters and chain knockers
Viking 1200 PSI 2 GPM electric jetter with a 30' trap hose, 75' of 3/8" hose and 100' of 5/8" hose The bigger hoses keep the gpm the same at the longer distances, and works great on sludge blockages in 6" lines.
Kinetic water ram
Ro-Pump
I have other machines in the shop for those just in case jobs, like the Eel model C, Rothenberger R750, Ridgid K1000, Trailer Jetter, gas cart jetter, National cable jet. Spartan 600, Spartan 300, Trojan Battery Colt, and others I can not think of at this moment.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

If I was running a drain cleaning only truck(minor plumbing repairs too also prvs ,toilet repairs just small repair jobs) I would get a small van with a side door big enough for a elect ramp to load a Gorlitz go68hd (or my -tanna or coast) ( you guys know what I mean a sled type machine to carry at least 150 ft of 11/16 cable for root cutting)r then a mid size machine(I liked the my-tanna m-661) 3/8 by 100 and another reel 1/2 by 50 or 75ft with blade holder for house to septic tank then a small Gorlitz (go) 15 or electric eel or some type machine(with at least 50 ft of 1/4 inch cable) to put on sink counter and run thru trap to clean sink lines (trying not to climb on roof) hea I know we are alldifferent from different parts of country but here inn the south where I live this would work for me just being a master plumber specializing in drains and minor plumbing repairs as I go Please remember I am retired and 63 yrs old with a bad back I am trying to tell you younger guys not to f--- up your back like I did use a auto feed on machine and loading ramp to put big boy on truck .. Do what you have to do to save your body!!!! PS HEA DUNBAR BAMA IS PLAYING KENTUCKY AS I TYPE ???? I know I forgot something help,, ratz or jerrymac and redwood) cause Im dreaming lol I was just thinking about the way it was for me back in the early 70s I was the lowest of the low in the plumbing company I worked for ,the sewer man was bottom of the rack but I was young and learned that by working by the ticket hr (we charged 45 hr then I got 10 dollars per ticket so I hauled buggy) I am glad things have changed in those days roto rooter was king of drain cleaning the old man that trained me started with roto just after ww2 a young plumber here in bham (GUIN) hired him away from rr , damn I am getting into a lot of old stories not enough room here but GOOD stories


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*sectional machine*

Sectional machine is a  sometimes in a house. You have your machine, cable holder, and the guide hose to contest with and I find it a real pain when in tight places with all the equipment in the area. Trying to feed the cables in it with our smacking the walls or what ever is close


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Plunger
General Hand crank 1/4" cable
General 6' toilet auger
k50 105' 5/8" w/ attachable drum 35' 5/16"
k750 w/ 100' 5/8" I.c. general cable and an extra 50' on truck
We tackle any residential application here in the silicon valley.
On my wishlist is a root66 or k60


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

2 different k6
supervene 1/4 & 3/8
k39af 5/16
k1500 
gen 91 5/8
plunger
shop vac
Gear's super plunger


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3KP said:


> Sectional machine is a  sometimes in a house. You have your machine, cable holder, and the guide hose to contest with and I find it a real pain when in tight places with all the equipment in the area. Trying to feed the cables in it with our smacking the walls or what ever is close


This picture of me rodding a drain on real expensive hard wood floors in a very nice finished basement. I took the cables out of the rand one at a time fed it into the machine from the front, sent it down the clean out. 

Pulling out was the same as I got a cable in the guide hose I disconnected it and as I pulled it out I put it back in the rand. No scratches on the floor, kept the work site real clean. I do the same if I am working in a closet or a real tight space.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Love the hat SR!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

sewerratz said:


> this picture of me rodding a drain on real expensive hard wood floors in a very nice finished basement. I took the cables out of the rand one at a time fed it into the machine from the front, sent it down the clean out. Pulling out was the same as i got a cable in the guide hose i disconnected it and as i pulled it out i put it back in the rand. No scratches on the floor, kept the work site real clean. I do the same if i am working in a closet or a real tight space.


1500?


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Both our trucks are equipped with a: 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 and 3/4 various brands Gorlitz, Ridgid and General. The jetter and cameras get passed around until I buy a second set.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Love the hat SR!





:thumbsup:ditto


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, and yes it's a K1500


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Thanks guys, and yes it's a K1500


who cares? we want to know about the hat!:jester::laughing::detective:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> who cares? we want to know about the hat!:jester::laughing::detective:


The hat is from the hat guy at the weekend flea market down by Alsip.


----------

